# Phoenix P5 creates short circuit



## kumpelmagnet (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi,

i have an P5 installed in an USA Trains Pa and ist was working fine until yesterday.
Now wehen i power on the sound board, the DCC command station shut the track power down because there is an short circuit.
Is there any chance that i can do something or is the P5 damaged ?


Regard

Anton


----------



## kumpelmagnet (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi,

update: the P5 seem to work, i connected it to a normal power suply an did a software upgrade, works fine with the Phoenix Sound Software.
As soon as i connect it to the DCC powerd track the command station beeps 4 time = short circuit.

So i run out of ideas.....

Regards 

Anton


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So: The rest of the DCC layout works fine? Another decoder does not shut down the DCC supply? 

And just putting the P5 across the track, out of the loco, nothing else connected, the DCC supply shuts down? 

If so, then the P5 is broke. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

With the limited info on the DCC part. Here goes. 

If the P-5 works fine with the software, and it has to be hooked up to a power source to even retrieve the settings from the board to view on the computer, then that tells me it works fine! 

Make sure all your connections are the way they are suppose to be on the DCC. Make sure that no metal parts or wires on the Phoenix or the DCC are touching metal grounding out anywhere, this will short it out. Again make sure all your wire connections are correct. Maybe a wire is loose and touching where it should not be touching, maybe so slight that it is not noticeable, tug ever so gently on the wires to see if they are loose, then again check proper connections. 

If it worked fine, and the P-5 works fine....I think maybe it may be your DCC system...maybe..again I have limited info on your DCC system and how you installed it..but at lesat you can try this. 

Does you DCC system work fine without the Phoenix turned on?


----------

